# Not Wearing a Bra: guys and girls opinions?



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Sometimes I just don't want to wear a bra, and think I might occasionally start going out bra free. I'll do whatever I want anyway, but just wanted to see what anyone thought of braless girls? 

Girls, do you ever go out without bras? Do you prefer your breasts locked up in bra jail or do you let them free ever?

Guys, would you rather see a girl with a padded push up bra with noticeable cleavage, or a girl obviously not wearing a bra? <--- not that this actually matters in my case since I have a small chest, just curious is all :b


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

If you have a small chest and no sag, then I'll probably like it better without a bra, because then I can see those pokies. And I really like that.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

I read somewhere that your boobs sag less as you get older if you don't wear bras. I don't know if it's true.

I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it, but i wouldn't really care if someone else was.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> If you have a small chest and no sag, then I'll probably like it better without a bra, because then I can see those pokies. And I really like that.


lol! Interesting


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

wildcherry876 said:


> I read somewhere that your boobs sag less as you get older if you don't wear bras. I don't know if it's true.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it, but i wouldn't really care if someone else was.


I heard that too actually.

Yeah, I never would've been comfortable with it either, I guess I've been into Marilyn Monroe and Bettie Page lately and they seemed to be more comfortable with the natural shape of their breasts, which I think is cool. Fair enough though, thanks for the reply!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I only go braless when I'm wearing a stretchy/tight dress or top where the straps would normally be visible. Other than that, I always wear a bra. If I went braless all the time, it would just look obscene or stupid lol.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

No bra (no shirt > even better) but remember to turn on headlights.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like no bra, bra can be misleading and can make it look like the girl has bigger breasts than she actually does. wearing a bra must be like wearing a belt all of the time. I hate wearing belts, that's why I stick to sweat pants


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Set them free. Don't hold them back.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> If you have a small chest and no sag, then I'll probably like it better without a bra, because then I can see those pokies. And I really like that.


When women with small boobs wear over ambitious bras it can sometimes hold their top open at which point light that bounces off their nips goes inside your eyes, which is basically sex :clap


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like it better when the are squeezed tight together.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't be a prude. Keep them hanging free.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate wearing a bra! It's the first thing I want to take off when I'm home!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Just yesterday I was dropping off a friend at her home when she saw another woman walking around bra-less and commented about how trashy it looked.

Without a bra other women will be very very critical. Women are very competitive. If they are with a man they don't like seeing another women dressing too provocatively taking attention away from them. Not wearing a bra is viewed almost like cheating in the game of attraction. 

If you have large breasts and go bra-less then men will look at you like wolves seeing red meat and women will give you the evil eye. 

But if your breasts feel imprisoned then by all means set them free


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

They're terribly uncomfortable, always have been. Some women need them for obvious support, but people with smaller chests don't necessarily require them.

I wear them, but always take them off once I get home.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My opinion on going braless: No, in public. Yes, at home. 

Please spend as much time braless around me at home. :clap Take your time... I will not mind. At all!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I always wear a bra in public. I never wear one when I'm in my room, but I'll put one on real quick to walk around the house (live with family).

I probably would go braless in public if I had smaller boobs (which I WANT because having big boobs sucks [back pain])!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

It's not so bad if you get one that fits properly. Like this type of cotton bra is actually pretty darn comfy. Or even some kind of no-wire bralette. I'm not particularly large busted, though, so don't require much support.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

If you're flat chested like me, you can get away with a top with one of those built in bras instead of actually wearing a bra. I do that sometimes.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bras restrict the blood flow to your breasts and also restrict the view of ogling guys. Don't wear one.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> (which I WANT because having big boobs sucks [back pain])!!


Reminds me of a Dave Chappelle skit where a woman wishes she had smaller breasts. Dave appears like the angel from "It's a Wonderful Life" and shows her how her large breasts have blessed the lives of all the men she knows.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Usually don't wear one bc I'm an ironing board so I can get away with it. It's harder in the summer without looser clothes tho


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I've seen girls going without bra (wearing shirts, ofc) and I don't mind.

Also, in the long term, they will result being in better shape as a result of you not wearing said bras.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I wore a bra once.... I think


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I wore a bra once.... I think


Keep that to yourself :b


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Reminds me of a Dave Chappelle skit where a woman wishes she had smaller breasts. Dave appears like the angel from "It's a Wonderful Life" and shows her how her large breasts have blessed the lives of all the men she knows.


haha I saw that episode! _This_ woman will gladly pass on that.


----------



## Alduin (Aug 16, 2014)

I had a girlfriend who gave up underwear entirely for a while. I didn't care whatsoever I mean whatever floats your goat right? If you wish to go bra free then be free.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

I just feel really awkward about getting nip-ons.. I don't want men staring at my boobs - it makes me feel uncomfortable and I don't want people whispering about my boobs either. 

I've worn bras with a little bit of padding since forever (for modesty). I won't wear push-ups cause it looks stupid (centering your boobs in the middle of your chest with all that extra room on the edges?! haha! Looks silly as heck) and I don't want to give a false impression that my boobs are much larger than they actually are.

Apparently when you wear a bra, the muscles that support the breasts don't develop properly which can lead to sagging.. and APPARENTLY a study done said that women who didn't wear a bra had a 7mm lift in their breasts.. After reading that.. I took off my bra. HAHA!

If I'm not going to wear a bra, I'll likely wear a bralette.. They're cute and don't really support the boobs! ...so those muscles can stay strong!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly, I probably would not notice either way. I don't stare at women't boobs, that is impolite.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

My boobs are rather... Ahem, "large", so I tend to find it gets painful after a while if I don't wear a bra, especially if I'm out and about and walking. So I basically just always wear a bra, it reduces the bouncing a lot and keeps pain at a minimum.

Coupled with monthly periods, boobs are one of the (physical) things I hate about being female. If I didn't have to constantly carry around two boulders on my chest, I'd have no complaints, and would likely go free-range and wave bras goodbye forever.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I wore a bra once.... I think


:sus I seem to be missing a bra...


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Ha! Loving most of these responses. I wouldn't mind having a bigger set, but I'm this weird in between of an A and B. I just find bras and anything overly restricting sometimes uncomfortable, and I don't see the point in making my cone-shaped boobs round and pushed to look like a big *** on my chest.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

It's all about whether you want to bestow freedom on your main assets..


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

if you wear dark colors, people might not even be able to tell u arent wearing a bra


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

orsomething said:


> i will say this: its very hard to break the gaze on hard nips tho, like, for both men and women theyre hypnotizing
> 
> if youre ok walking around w stiff nipples as hard as glaciers and ok w ppl noticing, then go for it


Yup. You got that right. I could stare at hard nips to the point of forgetting where I even am. It's like winning the lottery, so exciting.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't care either way obviously. Women have the right to not wear them if they don't want to. If I had boobs, I would probably be annoyed. I can't imagine on like a hot summer day how annoying it would be sweating while dealing with a garment rubbing all over stuff. Although, if you opt not to wear them, you should be wary of the tightness of your shirt and/or avoid supermarket frozen foods sections, if you don't want people to stare (again, nothing wrong with it if that's what you choose). I'll admit that if I notice a braless woman, I'd probably take a few glances. I can't help it...just how I'm wired.


----------



## Mixahl (Jul 24, 2014)

There was a job I had where the dress code required the males to wear an undershirt to prevent, I suppose, anything suggestive. From women I have usually heard protest against the idea as they thought it would be too revealing.


----------



## philfromgermany (Aug 7, 2014)

wildcherry876 said:


> I read somewhere that your boobs sag less as you get older if you don't wear bras. I don't know if it's true.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it, but i wouldn't really care if someone else was.


some sinister genious supervillain should spread that info on the internet so many women stop to wear and we guys can enjoy the view.
great idea!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Bras are bad for posture and can lead to chemical contamination if you wear them. It's better if you don't wear one ever. :wink


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Depends on the rest of the outfit but I like a bra because I can use to make my boobs look a lot bigger and more noticeable and make cleavage.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

The only time I go without wearing a bra is when I'm spending the day at home or going to sleep. Haven't actually tried going braless while in public, I feel like it would be uncomfortable for me.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

LOL! Loving the guys reactions, I wasn't sure if not wearing a bra would actually be preferable since the shape is totally different without one.


I usually use a bra to make my boobs look rounder and bigger too but I'm starting to wonder why bother - if they're not that way, why change them?

Also kind of wondering if the cone-shape's ever gonna come back in style...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Before the bra was invented every woman had to go braless.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Small-breasted women can get away without a bra. If you are comfortable without the bra, go for it.

Would I go without?...no, the bra keeps me feeling comfortable. Chafing is the pits.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Its your body , you can do whatever you want


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

CrayCray said:


> Its your body , you can do whatever you want


That's true. But most preferably, don't wear one


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

bra, because it makes me want to guess what shape and size they are and that's kind of sexy


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Drum Roll: 
*Could wearing a bra be doing your figure more harm than good? Controversial study says underwear 'is not needed'*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ook-FIFTEEN-YEARS-inspect-womens-breasts.html


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I really like the braless look where the nipples are poking up in the shirt fabric and you can see the natural shape of the breasts underneath, that is super hot. Wish more women would do this.

Problem being it would cause a lot of traffic accidents, and guys knocking over vases and lamps as they turn around with pork swords drawn


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I like it better when the are squeezed tight together.


In a bra or without one?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Bras restrict the blood flow to your breasts and also restrict the view of ogling guys. Don't wear one.


It prevents excessive ogling though.


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

Go for it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would go out more without wearing a bra if I didn't get that feeling that I'm flashing the world with my nips.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> It prevents excessive ogling though.


The pros far outweigh the cons. Trust me


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> I would go out more without wearing a bra if I didn't get that feeling that I'm flashing the world with my nips.


I think a large percentage of the world would like to be flashed by them. :clap


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i have small breasts and don't need to wear one (or like it particularly), but the shape isn't flattering with most things i wear.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Some places if you see nipples your not allowed in. If you have a thick shirt where you can't see nipples or bouncing boobs I see no problem.

Small breasted women tend to need bras to push up breasts so their shirts fit properly and don't fall down, kind of like a guys part can hold pants up, tmi?


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

I highly recommend NOT wearing them unless you can find some made with organic cotton. 

Why? 

Because you up your chances of breast cancer significantly. I'm NOT making this up - do the research!

The cotton used for pretty much 99.9% of the clothing nowadays is made from genetically modified (Or GMO) cotton plants. Eating GMO foods such as corn and soy are a huge contributor to cancer....but it gets worse. Just wearing clothes made from GMO cotton and having them contact your skin will up your chance of cancer. Kinda like how if you were to take a bath in water contaminated with lead you would end up with minor to severe lead poisoning.

I highly recommend you do the research on the dangers of all GMO clothing and GMO foods... (GMO foods being the most dangerous of all) Improve your health by eliminating GMO foods from your diet. Go organic with locally sourced produce.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

xlavenderx said:


> Sometimes I just don't want to wear a bra, and think I might occasionally start going out bra free. I'll do whatever I want anyway, but just wanted to see what anyone thought of braless girls?
> 
> Girls, do you ever go out without bras? Do you prefer your breasts locked up in bra jail or do you let them free ever?
> 
> Guys, would you rather see a girl with a padded push up bra with noticeable cleavage, or a girl obviously not wearing a bra? <--- not that this actually matters in my case since I have a small chest, just curious is all :b


Bra-less is nice, but I'd rather see the goods front and center and all dressed up rather than some drooping swingers. Not much of a fan of that look, but no worries because most guys are. ...and a lace padded push up with a small bit of cleavage. :yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Couldn't care less. Whatever makes a woman feel most comfortable, go with it.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

I always thought people should figure this out by their own choice.

No shame be you


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I just wear a bra outside to be modest. I couldn't care less what other girls do.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess I'm rare because I think even saggy boobs can be "sexy"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't care if the boobs still look good without one.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I heard that wearing a bra can cause your boobs to sag more as you age.
So I guess I support girls going bra-less. Just get some bandaids to put on or your nipples will stick out. lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

As uncomfortable as they are, I'd feel even worse not wearing one. It can be painful and awkward to not have the support. Even so, sometimes around the house I go braless but I never would go out in public like that, unless I was wearing some sort of dress that worked better without it. I don't care if other girls do it as it would probably turn me on.
But I never wear a bra to bed. Do some girls actually do that?


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

one of the main reasons to wear a bra is so your nipples dont show, personally i find it a bit graphic when you can see them outlined, but thats just me
otherwise if you have tiny breasts you dont need the bra for support so it's fine to go without.
usually if you have a bigger chest it is good to wear for support so they dont look saggy, but if they dont need the support then it is also fine to go without

comfortwise if always feels better without


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

Not much difference between wearing yoga pants and not wearing a bra. Everyone wears yoga pants now, which makes their asses more visible, so why not make nips more visible too?


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I wouldn't care if people walked around nude, so I'm neutral about bra wearing. I do think breasts can be very distracting though. And this is coming from a straight female.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I promise to always support a girl's right not to wear a bra. Whether in spirit or physically (if you need help taking them off).


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I don't wear one as I don't really feel the need. I hope people make this decision based on what they think is comfortable and nothing else.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

I rather wear a bra. I find my boobs tend to sag if I dont and its uncomfortable when I'm out for a run because its as if they think theyre in a ****ing circus


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I just realized I need a new bra.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I just realized I need a new bra.



Noooooooooooo....


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish I could go braless more often but it definitely wouldn't be an everyday thing. Bras just make you look better over all.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

If I had a smaller chest, I would do this all the time. The bigger the boobs, the squishier they are in your clothes and then they get in the way more.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

4 pages and still no pics.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

oku said:


> 4 pages and still no pics.


I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

lethe1864 said:


> *one of the main reasons to wear a bra is so your nipples dont show, personally i find it a bit graphic when you can see them outlined, but thats just me*
> otherwise if you have tiny breasts you dont need the bra for support so it's fine to go without.
> usually if you have a bigger chest it is good to wear for support so they dont look saggy, but if they dont need the support then it is also fine to go without
> 
> comfortwise if always feels better without


Same here. I'd feel nude and kind of sl**ty not wearing one because people would be able to see my nips sticking out through my top and it would just be uncomfortable.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> I just realized I need a new bra.


Same and should probably re measure....

For the ladies!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

reaffected said:


> Same and should probably re measure....
> 
> For the ladies!


It's a good idea.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I like it more when girls wear bras than without... I'm a sucker for cleavage so yeah


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wear a sport bra.


----------

